# 2010 Clutch Pressure Plate tool



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone have the dimensions for the pressure plate spring height gage tool. I put a rebuilt pressure plate and clutch in my 2010 and the clutch is not disengaging completely. When I start in gear (safety switch bypassed) and the clutch is depress, the tractor will start, but not move.  And when I let the clutch out the tractor will move. However, I can not change gears with the tractor running. Not any gear or range. The only thing I can think of is the pressure plate wasn't adjusted correctly at the factory when it was overhauled.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The input shaft to the transmission could be binding on the pilot bushing/bearing? Is it seated all the way in on the flywheel?


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey TF,

When I pushed the tractor back together, it mated up like a dream. I couldn't believe how easy it went together. So I have to assume that everything went in OK. But you know what happens when we assume.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *The input shaft to the transmission could be binding on the pilot bushing/bearing? Is it seated all the way in on the flywheel? *


I'm going to split the tractor again this morning and see what I have. I would like to find that JD tool for checking the spring height of the pressure plate springs.


----------



## jaheine.1 (Jul 11, 2008)

How much free travel do you have on pedal? If someone had kept adjusting free travel and then you put a new or rebuilt pressure plate in you will have too much free travel.As the cluth wears the fingers move out.Pilot bearing bad making clutch drag.I would check that before I took it apart.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

Put a new pressure plate, clutch plate, and throw out bearing in it. I just fond a JD dealer that will let me measure up the pressure plate tool so I can make one. When I put the tractor back together, I had backed the clutch adjustment all the way out and then readjusted the free play to the manual. Split it this morning. I'll see where it leads me. I'm getting pretty good at splitting this thing - about 1-1/2 to 2 hours.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

OK. I found a great John Deere Dealer in Ritzville, WA that was willing to let me copy the JD277 Pressure Plate Tool. I made one according to my drawings. Now, is the gauge supposed to just touch the tip of the pressure plate finger that touches the bearing? Or is the gauge supposed to touch inside the valley of the finger between the tip and the spring cup?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kevin, I am just not sure what to tell you about the adjustment. For something like this I either call my Deere dealer and talk to one of the mechanics or the manual covers it. I sure don't want to give you any bad information and cause you to have to spill the tractor again. Hopefully someone will jump in here with the right answer. The problem is the 2010 is a really old machine and not many folks have or use them much anymore. Really cuts the pool of experience down.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I got the tool made. By the measurements off the JD227 tool, the pressure plate figures are exactly .250" above the outer rim surface of the pressure plate. Tractor goes back together in the AM


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

that was "... pressure plate fingers..."


----------

